# Air Ride Compressor Test Run With Video



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

Last night Mario (dedgsus) stopped by my house to check out the progress on my air ride setup. The valve unit and air struts are on order so I have been working on the compressor setup.
Here is a link to a video that was taken last night of the compressor setup in action:
Compressor Video
I need to still put a few things back together but I think this setup should work very well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Air Ride Compressor Test Run With Video (PtownVdub)*

I also forgot to give Mario credit for the video clip as well as the idea to blow up the ballon with the compressor.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Air Ride Compressor Test Run With Video (PtownVdub)*

is that using just the factory AC pump? I want a engine driven , but cant find the room for a seccond pump


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Air Ride Compressor Test Run With Video (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_is that using just the factory AC pump? I want a engine driven , but cant find the room for a seccond pump










i think we all wish we had room.. engine/belt driven would be very nice


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Air Ride Compressor Test Run With Video (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_is that using just the factory AC pump?

Yes, I have been working on turning the A/C compressor into an air compressor. I have some photos of the work that was involved. When I have a minute, I will upload them and provide more details on my setup.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

so when the tank reaches the max pressure (say 175psi) does the belt driven have a let of valve as such and will just dump the unwanted pressure, or a pressure let off on the tank?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_so when the tank reaches the max pressure (say 175psi) does the belt driven have a let of valve as such and will just dump the unwanted pressure, or a pressure let off on the tank?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_so when the tank reaches the max pressure (say 175psi) does the belt driven have a let of valve as such and will just dump the unwanted pressure, or a pressure let off on the tank?

There is a pressure switch on the tank that turns off the power going to the compressor clutch. Once the max pressure is reached in the tank, the A/C compressor clutch is disengaged and the compressor stops. There is also a safety relief valve on the tank as well.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I am actually using a MKIII A/C compressor since I had one laying around. The MKIV and MKIII compressors are identical except for where the A/C lines mount on the back of the compressor. The MKIII compressor bolted right into place on the 1.8T.
I had a set of A/C lines modified by a local fabrication shop so that now they have 3/8" NPT fittings. On the inlet side, I have an SMC inline oiler and on the outlet side I have an SMC filter and a check valve.
Here are a few pictures of the setup:


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

thats ****ing trick, dude you could easily make some money selling this as a kit


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

damn dude, thats ingenious!


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

does the ac still work?


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thats awesome.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_does the ac still work?

umm no..


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

must not get hot up there


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Static--)*

So been here man, I ran into some SERIOUS problems though....
The unit I was using was the OEM R32 unit, it had a few problems.
1. The variable pressure system in the pump had an issue that it would not run unless it had an input pressure (IE from the sealed AC system that would recirc)
2. The system was designed to use in a ridiculous amount of oil, fine on a sealed system, however it was impossible to keep going.
3. Pulling out the oil... I bought an auto relief coalescing filter to pull out the oil before it hit the tank, but separating the water etc was just a pain. 
4. I spoke with Sanden IN DEPTH about it and they were pretty open to the idea however their engineer just could not see how it would work out. I still have my compressor sitting here with all the conversion done, I just don't know if I should use a new system. The lubrication was my biggest hang up, as well as the fact that per the Sanden engineer, without a pressurized input the system would never inflate to the needed PSI. 
I sent you a PM, paaaalease get in touch. I have this sitting and ready to go as it is SUCH a better system then an electric pump. It is like 10 times faster etc, quiet, reliable and OEM as hell.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_thats ****ing trick, dude you could easily make some money selling this as a kit


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_damn dude, thats ingenious!

Thank you! I don't have the air struts on the car yet but the system airs up the tank to 150psi without a problem. Once the struts show up in the mail I will be putting this setup to the test. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ebrunn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ebrunn* »_does the ac still work?

No the A/C does not work but the car has never had working A/C since I have owned it. In fact, I removed the A/C compressor from the 1.8T when I did the swap. I just added the MKIII compressor back on when I decided to go with an air ride setup.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Wow... This is one of the most interesting threads I've seen in here in a while. Makes me wonder if it was a good thing that I held onto the AC compressor I pulled out of my car two years ago....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Wow... This is one of the most interesting threads I've seen in here in a while. Makes me wonder if it was a good thing that I held onto the AC compressor I pulled out of my car two years ago....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


how do you live with no a/c ..


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*

Fuel line rubbed a hole thru one of the aluminum lines and it wasn't worth it to me get it replaced at the time. I was in the process of cleaning up the bay and I drive the car these days about once a week (if that).


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_

how do you live with no a/c ..
















It doesn`t get that hot here.(Canada)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

I've seen a mkiv ac compressor explode....stock, normal, still being used for air conditioning..... exploded
Also
since they sit horizontally they will be difficult to keep lubricated....
go for an old york and make a bracket to run it on a v belt or something using an aba crank pulley


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Home-brew ingenuity gets a solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good work, man.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Home-brew ingenuity gets a solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good work, man. 

Thank you!


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

Ben, this is truly a very creative and unique idea. I gotta stop by again and check this out!
Nice work man!


----------

